# Lease and finance programs for September



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

What are the "new" programs?


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

I think they start tomorrow. Got pushed for Labor Day.


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

JustinTJ said:


> I think they start tomorrow. Got pushed for Labor Day.


I think you are correct, it would be great if I knew them today.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

x54.4blue said:


> I think you are correct, it would be great if I knew them today.


not going to happen, they are probably not out yet.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

x54.4blue said:


> What are the "new" programs?


This was posted last week... hopefully they will be "corrected" somehow this week -I doubt it, though: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6291170&postcount=2


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Technic said:


> This was posted last week... hopefully they will be "corrected" somehow this week -I doubt it, though: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6291170&postcount=2


I hope those numbers change for the better in the coming months, although it would suck if the DCT option credit is not reinstated for the 335is. :thumbdwn: Oh well...


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

New programs on the 7th .................


----------



## rkaregaran (Jan 6, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> New programs on the 7th .................


Good call! Can't wait - dealing with BMW South County in SD right now - not feeing so great about the rep...


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

GOT NEW programs today!


----------



## rkaregaran (Jan 6, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> GOT NEW programs today!


What's the haps? Any good stuff for this month?


----------



## bimmerbanker (Aug 4, 2011)

*Please Share*



[email protected] BMW said:


> GOT NEW programs today!


Can you please share? Particularly the X5 3.5 SAV? Thank you!


----------



## steverequiem (Jan 30, 2006)

How about anything on the X3?


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

[email protected] BMW said:


> GOT NEW programs today!


now that's just cruel... :rofl:


----------



## Stellavator (Aug 1, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the September MF and Residual on a 2011 335d?

THX!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

.00195 and 56% 15k same a August


----------



## joseyu (Feb 20, 2006)

What about the MF and 15K residual on a 2012 550i xdrive? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

.00195 and 55% 15k 550x drive


----------



## Curt2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

[email protected] BMW said:


> .00195 and 55% 15k 550x drive


How about 2012 X5 3.5 Premium, 3 yrs, 10K/yr miles


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

.00195 and 59% 11k


----------



## Curt2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

[email protected] BMW said:


> .00195 and 59% 11k


ouch, bad news compared to last month...what about the 2011 X5 35d @ 10K? Thanks for posting these for us BTW...your my man when I move to the west coast!


----------



## vincesfo (Mar 16, 2005)

vincesfo said:


> greg, can i please get the mf and residual for a 2012 550i gt xdrive & rwd. 10k lease. Thanks! :thumbup:


When you have a chance, unless the September rates are not yet available?


----------



## duke4739 (Sep 29, 2005)

what "incentives",rebates,etc. apply to 335ix sedans? Please let me know.


----------



## steverequiem (Jan 30, 2006)

Just to clarify, was the 2011 X5d a 53% residual on 10k or 15k? Please be 15k otherwise that would be brutal. Also, my dealership is saying that there's new lease rates for the 2011 X3 28i. Any truth to that?


----------



## Haris335 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi -- what is the Money Factor for 2015 X5 50i for 36mo 10k/year? 
Thanks!


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry to add: MF & residuals for 10k miles/year 24 and 36 month lease 2011 535 xdrive.

Thanks guys.


----------



## 1198wi (Nov 4, 2008)

Haris335 said:


> Hi -- what is the Money Factor for 2015 X5 50i for 36mo 10k/year?
> Thanks!


+1 (and also the residual for 24 and 36 months please)


----------



## M2audioman (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anyone have the Sept. lease rates and incentives for a 2011 M3 Sedan? Looksing for the numbers on a 36 month 10K miles/year lease. Thanks!


----------



## Haris335 (Dec 26, 2006)

1198wi said:


> +1 (and also the residual for 24 and 36 months please)


I just placed my order today. Dealer said the MF is 0.00195. However, he charged me 0.00185. Residual for 36 months is 64%.


----------



## suredeal (Jul 31, 2011)

335audioman said:


> Does anyone have the Sept. lease rates and incentives for a 2011 M3 Sedan? Looksing for the numbers on a 36 month 10K miles/year lease. Thanks!


2011 BMW M3 Sedan
36 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Does the $1000 Loyalty credit apply towards the 650i coup as well?


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

schnell525 said:


> Sorry to add: MF & residuals for 10k miles/year 24 and 36 month lease 2011 535 xdrive.
> 
> Thanks guys.


and 2012 528i Xdrive too please (10k mi, 24 & 36mo)


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

JustinTJ said:


> He's talking about this:
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/bmw/3-series/2011/car-incentives.html?style=101288737
> 
> ...


I am looking to lease a 535XI and trying to confirm the details:

1) what is the cash a dealer money on a 535? I think it is $1,730 Nav credit, $1,500 cash, $1,000 loyalty and $1,000 Team USA (I have it)
2) What is money factor and residual on 36 month 12,000 miles lease. The money factor I am looking for is with loyalty (so that would take away the $1,000 loyalty cash? ) and the best credit.
3) What is the bank/lease/acquisition fee? I think it is $725, any other fee's like documentation fee?

Thank you for your help,

Bill


----------

